# '67 goat for sale?



## Heckishfire (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm a noob when it comes to restoring cars, especially old ones. I have had my eye on buying a '67 gto and wondered what the best way to go about it would be as far as getting one that runs, and doesnt need major work. I live in a small town and my roomate works as a service manager for a ford dealership. As such, I have been good friends with the mechanics there for sometime and have mentioned that if i ever get one, would they be willing to help me work on it. They enthusiastically agreed. I'm not trying to buy a restored one that costs 40-50k, but one that is around 7-10k. I guess most of them need a full restoration and are huge rust buckets sitting in a junk yard somewhere...maybe i'll get lucky! I've looked on ebay and craigslist, among other websites, and the ones I can find are either frame only, or full restored already. Any help, advice, information is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Heckishfire,
You have a tall order there.
In the 7-10k range, you're probably not going to find a running 67 that is in too good a shape. In that range, if it's a driveable car, it's probably gonna be rough. Not sure how much work you are planning on getting into, but in that price range, you're not gonna find much that doesn't need a bit of work.
Not long ago, a fellow club member sold a 65 convertable for about 6500. It was all there, but needed to be put together, and it needed a complete interior. It didn't have the otiginal motor or trans. The more authentic and original, the higher the price, reguardless of condition.
GTO prices have really gone up, even for basketcases.
My advice would be to be patient, and scour every publication you can. Check the forums and try and contact some of the GTO clubs and put out some feelers.
You best bet would be to think long and hard about what you are willing to get into, and then try and stick as close to that as you can.

Best of luck in your search. 

Russ


----------



## Heckishfire (Mar 14, 2005)

Russ, thanks for the advice. It does seem that even ones that are a complete pile of metal are going for higher prices than they used to. I'm definitely taking my time before making any purchases and, if possible, going to see the car in person with a mechanic before buying. Thanks again!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Your last sentence is probably the most important aspect when searching for a car. I personally have won bids for cars on Ebay and told the owner I would be there that weekend with my trailer to pickup and pay the full amount. Upon inspection, the cars usually are not as listed, so I offered a lower price or left with an empty trailer. It trully is buyer beware.


----------



## Jackalope (Sep 12, 2007)

Just remember, no matter how expensive it seems, one that's already restored correctly is a lot cheaper than doing it yourself.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jackalope said:


> Just remember, no matter how expensive it seems, one that's already restored correctly is a lot cheaper than doing it yourself.


:agree


----------

